# White Patches on my RedTail shark



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

I know RedTail sharks arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t Cichlids but if there was a problem with my Shark I'm sure Cichlids could get the same problem. The shark in no way or form looks sick. But he has a couple dots that are faded, as if scales are missing. I'm guessing parasites and he's scratched himself on something removing a few scales. I will upload a picture very soon.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Here they are.


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

is it white and looks like skin is peeling away ???


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fatal said:


> Here they are.


Missing scales, they may be growing back but a different color (lighter) looks like it's been in a few battles.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

newbiecichlid99 said:


> is it white and looks like skin is peeling away ???


Nah he's skin is intact, there doesn't look like to be any damage what so ever. To me it just seems like missing scales. But I'm curious to know if you perhaps has a parasite and has been scratching himself against rocks.


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

if scratching against the rocks could be ick


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

newbiecichlid99 said:


> if scratching against the rocks could be ick


It ain't ick mate, looks nothing like it. Iv'e had some experience with ick before and i would know if my shark had it.


----------



## aqualad88 (Jun 14, 2012)

hey have you ever figured out the problem... im having the same trouble and cant seem to find any answers...


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

I noticed this in my shark as well. I wouldnt worry about it. Honestly I thought it was some sort of growth mark, but missing scales makes sense too. *** had ich in the tank before but never seen spots show up on the shark. The white marks or missing scales heal themselves within a few days to a week from what *** noticed.

Side note: Ich can still be in the fish' system but not show spots yet, can also stay in the gills and not show on the body.


----------



## Cichlid_addiction (7 mo ago)

I'm having the same issue but he is acting Fina ND eating fine any help is greatly appreciated


----------

